# Lamberton loft design/layout



## paddlincwolfe (Feb 28, 2020)

So it is time to get back into flying pigeons, it is time for a new loft in a new location.

I have being doing as much reading, surfing etc looking at lofts. My last loft was 10x 12 with 3 compartments. It was ok. I am looking for something dfiferent. 

I came across some loft floor plans by Dr. John Lamberton. I was intrigued by the lay out.

I have several questions about such a layout.....

1) How does it work with the pigeons all returning to the loft with a single landing board and trap? What are the mechanics of that? Do you just fly one section and when they trap back they go through the sliding doors to their respective compartment/nest boxes? Along the same lines, how does it work were the various sections in series from the common foyer? Do the birds travel on their own to their nest through the other pigeons sections? 

2) In lofts of this type of design, what are the mechanics of releasing birds for exercise? Are they only free flown with other birds from the same section?

3) I would love to hear from anyone who is using this type of layout for their birds. Pictures would be a plus. 

Thank you in advance. I am really getting excited about flying birds again. It has been a divorce, ten year, and the gracious gift of healing through a life with a supportive loving spouse and now I am back. Already re-upped my subscription to RPD. 



















Cwolfe


----------



## paddlincwolfe (Feb 28, 2020)

Hmmm, seems like photo link did not work. Will try as file.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2020)

My son and I are also looking at the Lamberton picture of the Belgian style loft. In his videos, Dr Lamberton seems to have a 'longitudinal' loft with 5'x5' sections like in the picture under the Basic Loft Design header.

The foyer and hallway appear to be 'wasted space' in the upper part of the picture. While I like having everything under one roof, since breeders don't fly (typically), I am leaning towards having a separate breeder loft set up so the hens can be separated from the cocks after the breeding season.

I would then have the 2 racing sections, side by side, with the section doors opening up to a common hallway that would have a single trap or 2 separate traps. 

My question would then be: if you have YB hens with OB cocks in one section (where they can be separated for motivation) and OB hens with YB cocks in the other section (where they can be separated for motivation), how do you flight train them? I mean first, you have to train the OBs for the early races and then you have to train the YBs for the later races in the year.


----------

